# Welche WLan Karte?



## .gringo (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich ziehe um und in diesem Zusammenhang wird mein Desktop PC zukünftig über WLan statt über Lan ins Netz geschickt. Habe hierzu schon einen neuen Router gekauft ([FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*D-Link DIR-645/E Smart Beam Wireless-LAN Router*) und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer WLan Karte für den PC. Kann mir da einer etwas empfehlen? Die WLan Karte sollte den n Standard haben und natürlich nicht allzuviel Kosten. Bei Amazon habe ich einmal diese hier gefunden http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN8...MF2M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337758376&sr=8-1 , die haben bereits viele Leute gekauft, allerdings gibt es auch diverse negative Bewertungen mit gleichgelagerten Kritikpunkten (Störgeräusche). Mein Kumpel benutzt diese hier http://www.amazon.de/Linksys-Wirele...6VJ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337758462&sr=8-1 , allerdings ist die mir fast schon zu teuer und hat auch einige negative Bewertungen (schlechtes Signal etc.). Leider gibt es keinen WLan Karten Test auf entsprechenden Computerwebsites, daher bin ich ziemlich ratlos. Was sagt ihr zu den genannten Karten bzw. was könnt ihr empfehlen? Der Router wird im Wohnzimmer stehen, der PC einem Raum nebenan, dass Signal muss also durch eine Wand (Beton / Stein) und ca. 6 Meter überwinden. Der PC wird so stehen, dass die Rückseite im 90° Winkel zum Router steht.
Danke für die Antworten, MfG
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

hi,

muss es wirklich wlan sein? ^^ so ein kabel ist schnell verlegt. auch unsichtbar 
wenn um wlan kein weg herumführt, würd ich als adapter einen d-link empfehlen.
bei hersteller-unterschiedlichen komponenten im wlan sind probleme nicht auszuschließen.
wobei eine 100%ige signalstabilität - je nach räumlichen gegebenheiten - auch bei herstelleridenten komponenten nicht sicher ist.

also den D-Link Wireless N DWA-547, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI | Geizhals.at Deutschland (PCI)
oder den D-Link Wireless N DWA-556, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCIe x1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland (PCIe)
warum die pcie-variante gleich das doppelte kostet, weiß nur dlink 

was bei der aufstellung noch beachtet werden könnte:
der pc sollte mit der rückseite in richtig router stehen und nicht im 90° winkel. die antennen des adapters lassen sich zwar in die richtung des routers drehen, aber signalstärke-einbußen sind damit vorprogrammiert. weiters sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass router und pc ca. in der selben höhe stehen. das kann die stabilität zusätzlich verbessern. die meisten router-hersteller werben zwar damit, dass empfänger auch in unterschiedlichen etagen aufgestellt werden können, jedoch hat bei meinen versuchen die praxis gezeigt, dass router in ihrem horizontalen abstrahlspektrum die besten ergebnisse liefern.

vg
X


----------



## .gringo (23. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
ja, es muss WLan sein, da das Kabel sonst durch zwei Türen durch müsste (Mietwohnung), Stolperfalle vorprogrammiert. Deinen Vorschlag habe ich betrachtet, hier fallen mir als kritischem Käufer natürlich erst wieder die vielen negativen Bewertungen bei Amazon auf. Wahrscheinlich muss man einfach ausprobieren, und im Zweifel umtauschen... Nerviges Thema...


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2012)

wie wäre es mit dieser eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst , billiger vom preis und hat auch denn neusten standart!

hier gibts die auch bei amazon
http://www.amazon.de/Edimax-EW-7612...K8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1337761295&sr=8-10


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

hätte das kabel unter die sockelleiste gelegt und in die wand (unter der sockelleiste) ein loch gebohrt.  
so hab ichs zumindest bei mir gemacht und man sieht keinen cm. kabel. so ein loch muss auch in einer mietwohnung drin sein 

die bewertungen sind grundsätzlich hilfreich, nur ist zu bedenken, unter welchen "schwierigen" wlan-bedingungen die negativbewerter vielleicht getestet haben... wie du schon gemeint hast - einfach ausprobieren.

kannst ja die edimax auch mitbestellen und beide testen. leider ist und bleibt wlan ein mühseliges thema. 

und nicht vergessen beim testen: möglichst unbelegten kanal verwenden!


----------



## onslaught (23. Mai 2012)

Asus N15, kann ich guten Gewissens empfehlen.

http://www.amazon.de/PCE-N15-Express-Empfangen-Software-Funktion/dp/B0053GR2YI


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Asus N15, kann ich guten Gewissens empfehlen.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/PCE-N15-Express-Empfangen-Software-Funktion/dp/B0053GR2YI


 flop , die ist teurer als die edimax und bringt das gleiche wie die edimax! ich zum beispiel kann edimax empfehlen! vergleich mal das pcb bei der edimax ist kein einziger elko zu sehen bei der asus schon , das spricht für ein älteres  pcb aufbau, bei der edimax ist ein saubers PCB zu erkennen ohne elko, sprich die karte lebt länger! da kein elko hoch geht sprich aufplatzt ,  gibt ja genug theorie! die asus ist einfach unnötig teuer!


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2012)

was hast du eigentlich fürn router????? nicht vergessen dir bringen die 300Mits nur was wenn dein router auch 300mbits hergibt sprich N standart (802.11n Technologie) wenn aber dein router nur 54Bit hergibt und du baust eine 300Mbit karte rein bringt dir das am ende nicht viel , es müssen beide seiten sprich router und wlan im einklang sein sprich router und wlan karte müssen 802.11n haben mit du die voller leistung bekommst (300Mbit)


----------



## biohaufen (23. Mai 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du eigentlich fürn router????? nicht vergessen dir bringen die 300Mits nur was wenn dein router auch 300mbits hergibt sprich N standart (802.11n Technologie) wenn aber dein router nur 54Bit hergibt und du baust eine 300Mbit karte rein bringt dir das am ende nicht viel , es müssen beide seiten sprich router und wlan im einklang sein sprich router und wlan karte müssen 802.11n haben mit du die voller leistung bekommst (300Mbit)



Steht im ersten Post !


----------



## onslaught (23. Mai 2012)

> die ist teurer als die edimax



Versteh auch nicht warum die so teuer ist, habe letztes Jahr (glaub ich) um die 20 € bezahlt. Und ich kann nur empfehlen was ich selbst für gut befunden habe.  Volles Rohr durch 3 Betonwände.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2012)

naja meine edimax wlan karte komm durch 3stockwerke vom keller bis hoch ins 3te stock und das mit 4Balken empfang.

er kann ja beide bestellen und sich für eine entscheiden, welche für ihn besser scheint, ich hab noch nie probleme mit edimax karten gehabt gute hardware!


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> er kann ja beide bestellen und sich für eine entscheiden, welche für ihn besser scheint



das war ja auch schon mein vorschlag. 
vorallem wenn man herstellerunterschiedliche komponenten verwendet, wirds eher ein glücksspiel.
können harmonieren - müssen aber nicht.


----------



## .gringo (23. Mai 2012)

die edimax karte klingt gut, ist genau meine preisvorstellung und wenn sie so gut funzt wie ihr hier sagt ist das ding gekauft  danke für die tipps, wenns doch floppt werde ich sie eben umtauschen müssen, aber das kann mir ja auch bei der 50 euro super markenkarte passieren... dann werde ich gleich mal zuschlagen...


----------



## .gringo (23. Mai 2012)

gekauft...


----------

